
Ask HN: What Did Steve Ballmer and Donald Sterling Meant by $2B in Cash - paolord
From the article https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.latimes.com&#x2F;sports&#x2F;soccer&#x2F;story&#x2F;2019-08-10&#x2F;us-womens-soccer-nwsl-investment<p>Quote from article:
“At one point, Donald tells Steve Ballmer, ‘I’m curious about one thing,’ ” Samini recalls. “Ballmer said, ‘Of course, what’s the question?’ Donald looks at him and says, ‘You really have $2 billion?’ We all started cracking up, and Ballmer said, ‘Yes.’ Donald said, ‘You have $2 billion in cash?’ And Ballmer said, ‘Don’t worry, I have the money. I can call the bankers and they can verify the funds.’ Sterling starts laughing and he looks at him and goes, ‘That’s the stupidest thing I’ve ever heard in my life.’ Ballmer looks at him and says, ‘What do you mean?’ and Sterling says, ‘Why would anyone have $2 billion in cash? You should invest the money or pay off your debt. You’d be stupid to have that kind of cash.’ ”<p>Edit: Clarification, I&#x27;m sure they didn&#x27;t mean $2 Billion in actual cold hard cash in a vault somewhere. But Sterling made it sound it&#x27;s like that.
======
nabla9
What Ballmer means is that he has immediate access to $2B. This does not mean
that he has that amount in the bank account.

When Ballmer calls a bank and asks them to verify that he can get $2B, he
means that bankers arrange that kind of credit for him so fast that it's like
cash. He has line of credit he can get without negotiating with his bank.

